# Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Volkswagen AG and Volkswagen of America, Inc. are proud to announce that the Polo has been honored as the 2010 World Car of the Year. With 59 of the top automotive journalists from around the globe judging, the Polo surpassed a total of 29 other nominees. Announced this morning at the New York International Auto Show in New York City's Jacob Javits Center, the annual World Car of the Year awards recognize the year's most outstanding vehicles based on merit, value, safety, environmental impact, significance, and emotional appeal...
*FULL STORY...*


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

it would be nice that VW recognizes that North America is looking for smaller vehicles and Polo would be nice to fill that gap, and dump that City car


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

The time has now come for VW to bring this car to America. With government passing new milage standards, concerns about global warming, and diesel making a come back, it only makes sense for VW. I know a lot of people would consider buying this car if it were available in the US. Its a shame that the World Car of the Year isn't available for the American consumer...


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Eurofan4eva)*

World car of the year, not sold in North America. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Polo GTI gets me all excited inside. Not that I'm in any financial position to buy one if we did have it, it would still be nice. And I'm sure they would sell a bazillion of them if they did sell them here.
Brendan


----------



## HodgePodge (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Lord_Verminaard)*

They need to bring the Polo to NA. I know they are concerned about it affecting the GTI in sales, but with all the other small and economical vehicles doing well over here now because of the economy, it would make a lot of sense.


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Lord_Verminaard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_World car of the year, not sold in North America. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Brendan

yeah seriously.. world car my ass


----------



## Seanele (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

Happy to hear the news..but not happy the car not in the US.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Seanele)*

Go Polo!










_Modified by Blue Golfer at 1:07 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Seanele)*

Jacoby keeps talking about bringing it, _when are we getting it?_


----------



## Yorch (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Lord_Verminaard)*

Well, the last generation of Polo was sold in Mexico, that is part of North America








Congrats to VW, this car is really amazing.
I hope to bring to Mexico. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Lord_Verminaard* »_World car of the year, not sold in North America. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Polo GTI gets me all excited inside. Not that I'm in any financial position to buy one if we did have it, it would still be nice. And I'm sure they would sell a bazillion of them if they did sell them here.
Brendan


----------



## MeineFolks'wagen (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

Congrats - too bad it's not available in one of the world's markets, the United States


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Yorch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yorch* »_Well, the last generation of Polo was sold in Mexico, that is part of North America










Oops, sorry about that, I didn't know it was sold down there.
Brendan


----------



## fahrvfromhondas (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah, yeah, yeah...cut the crap and bring it to the US market...please the Polo GTI


----------



## 33732 (May 22, 2008)

World car of the year ... not available in all parts of the world.


----------



## Shawn O (May 28, 2000)

*Re: (33732)*

World Car of the Year yet not available on 1 of 7 continents....
And no, it wouldn't take away from Golf sales here. I'd buy a Polo GTI but I'm not buying a Golf GTI just because its my only option. I choose to buy NOTHING instead.


_Modified by Shawn O at 11:55 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

Other cars coming here in less than 12 month...Mazda2, Ford Fiesta, Honda to be names, Nissan to be names, Chevrolet Spark and Aveo, Scion IO..... VW has the muscle and might to get Polo here ASAP !


----------



## Mobtown (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (ndccpf1)*

Yea Right World Car? yah see, PArty Time in N.Y. yah! freakin Shizakoff's! again another slap in the face of the U.S. economy and they came across the pond to do it personally...thanxAlot!
2016-35 mpg is gonna be Law for the small car n light truck market.. only a matter of time...
heres one on me since 20% of the worlds products are bought by the U.S.A.








dude, this prob. with mpg's was solved a long time ago withe the rabbit / jetta mk1 diesel.
we the U.S. have been paying the Gas bill Long enough... not to mention the EV1 deal with GM and electric cars..beLIEve you me there all in this together with suppliers, oil co's and so much more.... its all bout the Dollar Kuz it all make sense... thats why i walk with my head Up, when i hear Wack Ryhmes i get Fed-Up. alot of games, alot of suckers with colorful names.. im so n so, im this im that...Huh! but there ALL jus wIk wIK WACK!


_Modified by Mobtown at 8:05 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

"World Car" yet not available in North America









Nice April Fools


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

i was searching for some information on them bringing this car to the USA and i found this
http://www.petitiononline.com/....html
i signed it!


----------



## -teknien- (Sep 7, 2004)

dont know how legit that is, but i signed it. #859


----------



## vwtodd (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

Polo wins the World Car award ** in New York ** during the press preview, then is pulled from the show floor BEFORE the show opens to the public, as not to confuse people into thinking they can actually buy it here.
Classic....................


----------



## Blurry (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Lord_Verminaard)*

World Car...who cares...not sold in North America! Must be VW's way of thanking the Americans.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

World Car of the Year and we still dont have it in the USA.








VW still has head up their ass.


----------



## Eurofan4eva (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*

The Polo will come, wait till the sedan is released...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (Eurofan4eva)*

I'm still hoping for a two-door hatchback. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lbrown0522 (Dec 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurofan4eva* »_The Polo will come, wait till the sedan is released...


Yep. They're trying to not make the sedan look like an afterthought. Much like the sedan Yaris, Versa, and the upcoming Fiesta sedan they're brewing for the hatch/wagon-hating US market. They're just taking their sweet time. They have a lot on their plate right now, with the NCS and NMS coming soon too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Konst (Jun 11, 2008)

Dunno how much truth there is to it, but according to one of the guys I talked to at the VW booth at the NY auto show, they're going to wait till the Fiesta and the Mazda2 come out. Then they'll release the Polo. Like I said, not sure how much truth there is to it, but I'm guessing we'll see it next year stateside.


----------



## mrjoshm (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Konst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Konst* »_Dunno how much truth there is to it, but according to one of the guys I talked to at the VW booth at the NY auto show, they're going to wait till the Fiesta and the Mazda2 come out. Then they'll release the Polo. Like I said, not sure how much truth there is to it, but I'm guessing we'll see it next year stateside.

yeah, that way everyone will have already bought the fiesta and mazda2 and they can discontinue the polo after 2 years due to "poor sales"...
more like poor planning...


----------



## 17 (Aug 19, 2000)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Volkswagen AG and Volkswagen of America, Inc. are proud to announce that the Polo has been honored as the 2010 World Car of the Year. 

And they announced it at the New York Auto Show








Unless VW plans to bring it to the North American market soon, this wins the dumbest marketing move in the World.
My 1996 Polo 1.4 16V still rocks after 15 years. Wish I could drive it more..


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Volkswagen Polo Named World Car of the Year 2010 (17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *17* »_
And they announced it at the New York Auto Show








Unless VW plans to bring it to the North American market soon, this wins the dumbest marketing move in the World.
My 1996 Polo 1.4 16V still rocks after 15 years. Wish I could drive it more..

Well, they say it's coming. . . .


----------



## PanSamochodzik (Feb 27, 2002)

mrjoshm said:


> i was searching for some information on them bringing this car to the USA and i found this
> http://www.petitiononline.com/....html
> i signed it!


Where is Jamie? He should see people posting here... 

Why not run same petition here on VWVortex? We did same thing for GTI 337 and VW heard us to the point that we saw this car here in US. It worked then maybe it will work this time too!


----------



## Rocco Reed (Apr 2, 2011)

even if they do bring the polo....who knows...i can see them changing $hit around like they did on the new jetta and passat...i doubt we would get the european version....i test drove the new jetta n hated it....so i ended up buying a golf (glad i did...the car rocks...i think its 2009 world car of the year)....if they had the polo GTI in america...it wouldnt even be a decision.....


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

So VW's world car of the year is only available in select markets. That sounds about right.


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

I so wish they would bring this car to the US. I'm so sick of Jetta and Passat/cc commercials there's clearly no love for the Golf over here, or else they think that the boring sedans will be more popular...such a shame. 

I'd have to move to England to be able to get the car I want...that's just sad!


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

Katie83 said:


> I so wish they would bring this car to the US. I'm so sick of Jetta and Passat/cc commercials there's clearly no love for the Golf over here, or else they think that the boring sedans will be more popular...such a shame.
> 
> I'd have to move to England to be able to get the car I want...that's just sad!


Get used to right-hand drive, Katie!


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

Current Polo still not sold in MX, so therefore not sold on the North American continent. So yeah I say it should be stripped of its title.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

gti_matt said:


> Current Polo still not sold in MX, so therefore not sold on the North American continent. So yeah I say it should be stripped of its title.


I agree!


----------



## VDubStyle (Aug 23, 2000)

Eurofan4eva said:


> The time has now come for VW to bring this car to America. With government passing new milage standards, concerns about global warming, and diesel making a come back, it only makes sense for VW. I know a lot of people would consider buying this car if it were available in the US. Its a shame that the World Car of the Year isn't available for the American consumer...


X2...bring it over if you want to get a solid foothold in the US.


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

X3! :beer:


----------



## satyadev (Aug 24, 2013)

I think it is the right decision...


----------



## Blue Golfer (Feb 4, 2003)

_Motor Trend_ says the Polo 6 will be in NA!


----------

